# I talk to my reflection in the mirror.



## iDifferent (Jun 14, 2011)

Every time I go to the bathroom I imagine conversations and practice situations with friends in my head (I am very charismatic about it too lol). I have done this for a while and never really thought too much about it until my mother brought it up. She thinks its because I don't interact too much with people and I think she is right; I guess I'm lonely. 

And problem is every time I go out with friends we just smoke weed or party and I don't really want that anymore so I don't go out as much. I haven't connected with anybody on a personal level in a while, I miss that.

Does anyone else do this? 
Am I just pathetic and lonely or am I just going insane?


----------



## isolate (Jun 22, 2011)

You are not crazy; you are just showing a symptom of SAD lol. If your friends are not going to do something else then it might be time to suggest something new or meet new people.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've done that before.


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

I think it's normal, as long as you are still in touch with reality - that you are "practicing" conversations. If you believed you were actually talking to someone else who isn't there, then that's worrisome. But as long as you are aware that it's just you, it's okay.

Sounds like you just wish you could say certain things to people. It's a form of daydreaming. And a form of release for thoughts/scenarios floating around your head.

Also, check out this quote from this wikipedia entry:

"Joseph Jordania suggested that talking to yourself can be used to avoid silence. According to him, our ancestors, like many other social animals, used contact calls to maintain constant contact with the members of the group,[2] and a signal of danger was communicated through becoming silent and freezing.[3] Because of our evolutionary history prolonged silence is perceived as a sign of danger and triggers a feeling of uneasiness and fear. Jordania suggested talking to yourself is only one of the ways to fill in prolonged gaps of silence in humans. Other ways of filling in prolonged silence are humming, whistling, finger drumming, or having TV, radio or music on all the time."

Seems normal if you don't socialize much. If you have certain common themes that you speak about or practice, try writing them down. What is it that you usually practice saying? If you see a therapist, it's a good idea to mention these themes to them and they can help you analyze them.

I understand the avoiding friends who smoke thing. I went through the same thing. However, I realized that I'm better off alone then with people who do that to themselves. After awhile I got more in touch with myself. Developed my own interests and hobbies and became dedicated to bettering myself. As a result I've started to attract people with similar interests, who are also positive/proactive. You attract what you are. So if you don't want to be friends with stoners, work on yourself, and better people will come to you.


----------



## iDifferent (Jun 14, 2011)

Orchid20 said:


> I understand the avoiding friends who smoke thing. I went through the same thing. However, I realized that I'm better off alone then with people who do that to themselves. After awhile I got more in touch with myself. Developed my own interests and hobbies and became dedicated to bettering myself. As a result I've started to attract people with similar interests, who are also positive/proactive. You attract what you are. So if you don't want to be friends with stoners, work on yourself, and better people will come to you.


Yeah I don't actually believe the conversations are real, I completely make them up in my head. And the evolutionary thing does make sense...

But yeah I thought I'd be better off alone too but I need other people to talk to. The only person I had so many things in common was my ex, but its gotten to the point where it hurts to be friends with her. I'm my only friend hahahh.

And its hard to make friends that I actually like in college because people have pretty much stopped looking for true friends by now (also I'm a bit picky). So idk it seems like I'll be stuck in lonersville for a long while.


----------



## CoreyX (May 19, 2011)

I'm too sacred someones watching me (even if I'm 110% sure no one is) to do that.


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

iDifferent said:


> Every time I go to the bathroom I imagine conversations and practice situations with friends in my head (I am very charismatic about it too lol). I have done this for a while and never really thought too much about it until my mother brought it up. She thinks its because I don't interact too much with people and I think she is right; I guess I'm lonely.
> 
> And problem is every time I go out with friends we just smoke weed or party and I don't really want that anymore so I don't go out as much. I haven't connected with anybody on a personal level in a while, I miss that.
> 
> ...


I do the same thing and my step mom noticed it recentley as well. She was like "Dont you ever get lonley?" haha.I think it would be normal with a serious lack of or no social life.

But like Orchid said. Spend the time that was once used for socializing for bettering yourself. Practice and learn things. Personally, I like it that way much better. I recommend starting at bettering self discipline. 
HUZZAH!


----------



## kagrosso (Jun 27, 2011)

I do this all the time. I think I do it to take out the suspense of people's responses. I like having everything planned and not knowing gives me terrible anxiety.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Nah I talk to my reflection all the time, he's so handsome and charismatic.


----------

